# using my hands too much on downswing, Any help?



## atomarchio (Mar 5, 2007)

How do I get rid of the nasty habit of swinging the golf club with just my hands/arms like a baseball bat? 

When I am swinging my irons (especialy 3-5 Iron), I have habit of wanting to swing too fast and then it seems more like a baseball swing.

Please let me know if you have any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I say this to everyone who seeks advice on a golf forum. You have to see a teaching Pro. No one can analyze your swing without seeing it. You can get 20 different answers on here and then you'll truly be messed up. Best advice, find a pro in your area, buy two or three lessons and be taught properly. :thumbsup:


----------



## atomarchio (Mar 5, 2007)

If that is your advice, then why even reply and screw up my post? Now because of you, I am not going to get any responses. 

Go find someone else to annoy with stupid responses like that...


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A bit touchy are we? Here is a url for the Swing Glove, it has a good reputation for curing the "handsy" swing syndrom.

The Swing Glove: The only golf glove that improves your swing immediately

A DIY version is to tape a ruler to the back of the left hand and the left wrist. 

Del


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

atomarchio said:


> If that is your advice, then why even reply and screw up my post? Now because of you, I am not going to get any responses.
> 
> Go find someone else to annoy with stupid responses like that...


Well when everyone gives you 44 different things to try and your swing gets so F**KED up you can not hit a ball past the tee markers then you can go see a PRO. How can anyone give you advice without seeing your swing? Think about that one before telling someone who has no problems hitting shots. I have played golf for 25 years, I think I might be a bit ahead of you on the learning curve when it comes to advice.
If you think my first post will screw you up and you'll get no responses, wait until people on here read your SECOND POST. That will surely help you out!


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is another vote for the Dynamic Swing Glove. (ebay for about $30 or wristband that ruler)I'm a 6 handicap and still find it useful. If you need to relate it to a baseball swing think inside out and driving the ball up the right side of pitcher's mound. Letting the hands be passive at the start of the back swing is counter intuitive as one thinks of generating power here. But trust it. Its a drag and lag feeling. Dragging the club behind the hands like a stiff rope and not breaking wrists till late (lag).

Lessons are always a great way of improving however it is not always possible in the immediate future. I live in rural Wisconsin and it takes a 1 hour drive to get to a good teaching pro. 

Its water under the bridge guys and let it go. Its play golf not work golf. Think Chevy Chase in caddy shack.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I will third the swing glove, although I found the swing jacket, to be better, IMO.
If you want someone to give you advice to not use your hands, then do this: Make sure your transferring your weight to your right, then as you start your downswing, bump your hips slightly(but quick)to the left, let your arms fall, then do your swing. I would suggfest you just let your wrist do their own thing. They will unhinge naturally by themselves, just swing, and don't try to kill it. 
Oh, and change your attitude..Golfbum gave you the best advice of all: FIND A PRO!
With an attitude like that, no wonder no one is responding.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm with Golfbum in the get lessons camp. You can (and plenty of people have) spend $100's of dollars on swing aid gimmicks, many of which will help one facet of your swing while they either don't address, or possibly even mess up another part of it. 

Taking a lesson or 2 can accomplish a couple of things. It might just fix the problem without any further aid required. Or a pro might recommend a swing aid that suits your swing and that will help your particular swing faults. But without seeing your swing, all these guys here are doing is well intentioned guessing, based on what they felt worked for THEM, on THEIR swings, and that doesn't mean that it will help you. Doesn't mean that it won't, but how much do you want to spend to find out? :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yup, a pro is his best option..personally I've never gone to one. I was lucky enough to be nearly entirely self taught. I wouldn't recommend that however.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys...I didn't even start the topic and I have learnt a good set of information.


----------



## hyutukus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Automatic*

Your on the wrong track....your hands work AUTOMATICALLY....if you try to control them you will tighten and slow down the speed. look for the post about golfswinger on this site plus some other very informative advice.
hy


----------



## atomarchio (Mar 5, 2007)

hyutukus said:


> Your on the wrong track....your hands work AUTOMATICALLY....if you try to control them you will tighten and slow down the speed. look for the post about golfswinger on this site plus some other very informative advice.
> hy


I think you're hitting the nail on the head in terms of my problem. I am going to start looking for golfswinger posts. Thank you.

But here's my question, I have a problem where my hands are too much in front and then club head lags behind. I've heard people call this a "late release".

If I don't control my hands in the swing, how do I prevent his from happening?


----------



## hyutukus (Mar 16, 2007)

THE BEST THING to do is to practice drills that will teach your muscles to work properly by themselves. These drills keep you in balance since if you try to hit at the ball or swing fast, etc you will fall down. Look for one arm drills, one foot drills, and any drills by gravity golf...if you study golfswinger.com you will gain insite into the golf swing.
hy


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

When the club gets to the top of your swing don't bring it back down with your arms let it fall and keep your arms relaxed. When the club starts coming down unbend your legs like if you were going to jump up. The players that hit the farthest are the ones that use there legs. It must seem a little odd but to get the most power in your golf shot you must use your legs. For more tips you can visit Carballic home in the golf section. But of course it would help if you see a pro.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> When the club gets to the top of your swing don't bring it back down with your arms let it fall and keep your arms relaxed.


Exactly. A little nod to the gods.


----------



## hyutukus (Mar 16, 2007)

*The "downswing" occurs as a result*

The "downswing" is a result of the backswing which is aresult of the "takeaway".....all else after the initial takeaway is AUTOMATIC>>>>you don't thing about anything once the swing begins....go back to the initial post abouit golfswinger.com and you will begin to SEE.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

atomarchio said:


> How do I get rid of the nasty habit of swinging the golf club with just my hands/arms like a baseball bat?
> 
> When I am swinging my irons (especialy 3-5 Iron), I have habit of wanting to swing too fast and then it seems more like a baseball swing.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any suggestions. Thanks.


Focus on keeping your connection throughout your swing. This will help you get your body more into the swing. By connection I mean your target side upper arms' connection with your chest muscles. Try a few practice swings with a towel or glove under your target side armpit.


----------

